# How do you clean and Lube your cables?



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

While running my k-50 I've noticed the 3/8 x 35' drum feeds a lot easier if I keep it clean. Other the pressure washing the snake . Any suggestions on lube for the cable and a easier cleaning method?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I use General Wire SnakeOil.









Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

To clean my cable, when possible, I flush the line while cabling. Not always possible.

For lube, I use gear oil.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Wd40


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

If you dig the smell....Kroil


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I dont do drain cleaning on a regular basis, I have some small ridgid machines...the best all round cheap deruster/lubricator/cleaner..#2 oil....whatever is in it, it does a great job for cleaning parts of grease and crud and melting rust away..just dunk the cables in and let them soak for a few minutes then hang them up above the container to drain and let any excess oil drip off, this works for any wrenches or tools that get wet and rusty...


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I'll try the snake oil firs and see how that treats me. Thanks guys.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The only cables I lube are the ones that I know are going to sit awhile, like extra cable for long runs. Those I use snake oil on, and only sometimes. I find that Spartan cables need very little attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fondydrain (Oct 12, 2016)

Spartan cables are awesome. They do run nice when oiled though, especially pulling them out of the drum.


----------



## Hank13 (Feb 10, 2017)

1 gallon of WD40 and heavy duty spray bottle it works great. I lube cables after job is done its a hassle but keeps cables clean


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I've used a mild hydrogen peroxide cleaner then oiled them. It cleans the cables up pretty well and won't hurt the steal cable.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Sectionals I always use wd-40 on the release buttons. Drum machines like the Spartan 100 I use wd-40 on the cable through the drum hole before and after each job, to keep the rust down. Main line drum cables we use used motor oil in an oil can and a rag once every other month.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

For the most part, I don't. Use them all the time so no need to lube. Spare drums get a shot of Gibbs oil from time to time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I blast the sh!t off with a hot water pressure washer then I use the Krown undercoating on the cables after every use. I know that I takes me about half hour, so I make sure I charge an extra half hour to the job.


----------

